# Dare To Be Thick liner - 60s style Makeup (February 8th - 21st)



## Leony (Feb 7, 2007)

Hi girls!

Our next theme is D2B* Thick liner - 60s style makeup* Chosen by Missnadia, the winner of D2B New Years Eve crazy Makeup Ideas (December 27th - January 10th 2007).

As for the inspirational pics, I don't have any yet. I will post some tomorrow

But, if you have any, feel free to post them here!

Have fun and enjoy the contest!

Thank you.


----------



## SimplyElegant (Feb 7, 2007)




----------



## PerfectMistake (Feb 7, 2007)

YAY!! This one is going to be fun  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I will def. be doing it! Especially since I have the big puppy dog eyes!


----------



## bluebird26 (Feb 7, 2007)

Big puppy dog eyes? how cute! lol

I'll be looking forward your entry  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## SherryAnn (Feb 7, 2007)

FUN! I will love this one!


----------



## La_Descarada (Feb 7, 2007)

Oooh this is a perfect excuse to buy the Bare Escentuals Retro Lounge Eye Kit.


----------



## hollyxann (Feb 7, 2007)

hmmm this should be a good one. i cant wait to see entries. i keep saying im gonna do this one or that one. i need to get back in the swing of things.

fotds and d2bs here i come.

[school does that to me]


----------



## MissMudPie (Feb 7, 2007)

Great theme! I love the "mod girl" look from the Sephora site.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Dunno if I'll try it, but I look forward to seeing the entries.


----------



## AnnaBelle (Feb 7, 2007)

I love this theme! As if I'm not already obsessed a little too much with the '60s as it is! lol


----------



## semantje (Feb 7, 2007)

great theme!


----------



## natalierb (Feb 7, 2007)

I can't wait to do this!


----------



## Aprill (Feb 7, 2007)

I look forward to this one


----------



## SherryAnn (Feb 7, 2007)

I found this link for http://www.fiftiesweb.com/fashion/make-up.htm 60's makeup!

And I found this at freebeautytips.org:

*1960s Makeup Styles and Cosmetics*

_Unlike the too-natural Hippie look, the early Natural Look was anything but. Heavy foundation (called "translucent"), masked the complexion, which might then be brightened by a mod pink blush. Many cosmetics designers decided to forego blush entirely, settling on a matte, slightly tanned look for foundations, and playing up the eyes. Lips were left nude, covered with foundation, or in shimmering, titanium-based lipsticks in shades so pale they made models into anemic aliens. Pale, silvery lips and a broad expanse of colorless face put focus on the eyes. Mascara was vital to the look; preferably so thickly applied that the lashes clumped together in spikes like false eyelashes. False eyelashes were also in vogue, and many women put mascara on top of them. Eye makeup was harsh: eyeliner all the way around the eye; eye shadow up to the browbone, even in daytime. Big, dramatic eyes were the ultimate fashion ploy. _


----------



## Sabrosa (Feb 7, 2007)

Imma do this


----------



## TheOpenRoad (Feb 7, 2007)

Sounds cool... I don't have the eyes for it though! lol... here's some more inspiration:


----------



## niksaki (Feb 7, 2007)

*Ok here is a couple that i found aswell.*

* ha ha i remember trying to copy these looks when i was at high school. LMAO* :rotfl:


----------



## Sarah84 (Feb 7, 2007)

great theme choice


----------



## Sheikah (Feb 7, 2007)

Love this theme! Hope I can do this one!


----------



## WorkofArt347 (Feb 7, 2007)

I like this theme, this will be a fun introduction to MUT.


----------



## missnadia (Feb 8, 2007)

Here are some more pics  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## missnadia (Feb 8, 2007)

Oh oh! This description makes it sound like it's a bad thing!!!!!!! :rotfl:


----------



## Tinkerbella (Feb 8, 2007)

oh wow !!i cant wait to see all the pic ..im sure they will loo S.E.X.Y !!!


----------



## niksaki (Feb 8, 2007)

Same! this would be one of my fave makeup styles..so pretty. and lots of makeup!


----------



## niksaki (Feb 8, 2007)

*heres a few more.*


----------



## rebepere52 (Feb 8, 2007)

cool


----------



## Manda (Feb 8, 2007)

OOoo fun theme! I can use my Smashbox mod palette woohoo! hehehe


----------



## CellyCell (Feb 8, 2007)

Ooo. I wanna try this one out. I got a few ideas already.


----------



## Retro-Violet (Feb 8, 2007)

oh cool, ive done this look quite a few times acutally (i have a love for 60s clothes and like to go all out on occation).

all i need is someone to take a picture of me with a digital camera.

maybe this weekend, since my friend matt is coming over.


----------



## Leony (Feb 8, 2007)

Thank you for the inspirational pics everyone!


----------



## magosienne (Feb 8, 2007)

wow, the inspirational pics look awesome, can't wait to see the entries.


----------



## katrosier (Feb 8, 2007)

OOh look forward to the enteries!


----------



## SalJ (Feb 8, 2007)

This sounds like fun, I might have a go!!


----------



## hollyxann (Feb 8, 2007)

alrite...so i gave it a shot...

im not sure which pic i like the best.


----------



## Sarah84 (Feb 8, 2007)

great entry  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## hollyxann (Feb 8, 2007)

thanks.


----------



## halzer (Feb 8, 2007)

Great entry HollyXann! I want to have a go to but that kind of eye makeup usually makes me look a bit cleopatra-ish.....way off from the look for this D2B!!


----------



## AnnaBelle (Feb 8, 2007)

Love your entry Holly!!

I think I'll do Bridgette! I think she's beautiful!


----------



## Tinkerbella (Feb 9, 2007)

oh wow hollyxann ..you did a very good job !!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## makeup_obsessed (Feb 9, 2007)

Good entry so far. I think i might try this one! It would be my first D2B


----------



## Manda (Feb 9, 2007)

Cute Holly!! I like the first pic


----------



## empericalbeauty (Feb 9, 2007)

amazing job! love it


----------



## hollyxann (Feb 9, 2007)

thanks ladies. i figured i had the time so why not try it.


----------



## makeupwhore54 (Feb 9, 2007)

Cool challenge. Everytime I try to use liquid liner it turns out really thick. So i might have a use for it now!:kopfkratz:


----------



## hollyxann (Feb 9, 2007)

i just started getting into using liquid eyeliner. and honestly its not that bad.


----------



## Lauren (Feb 9, 2007)

Cool theme, great entry holly! Can't wait to see the rest!


----------



## niksaki (Feb 9, 2007)

Great entry not sure if i will enter this one yet..  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> might though.


----------



## rlise (Feb 9, 2007)

great job holly.. very 60's to me!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## -Liz- (Feb 9, 2007)

yay holly, u and your gorgeous green eyes!!!


----------



## Guenevere (Feb 9, 2007)

Ooo! Holly you look so pretty!!


----------



## PerfectMistake (Feb 10, 2007)

Here is mine  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Used the followind

*Eyes:*

MAC Tecknakohl e/l in Graph Black

MAC Tilt e/s

MAC Turquatic e/s

MAC Pink Source e/s

MAC Retrospeck e/s

Stila Major Lash Mascara e/s

*Face:*

*Ignore the break out!*

EDM Wel/dry combo light and failry light combo

MSF Shimpage

*Lips:*

MAC Prrr Lipglass

Attachment 30367

Attachment 30368

Attachment 30369

And also ignore the awkward face I have in this last one LOL!


----------



## Gwendela (Feb 10, 2007)

Fantastic contribution. I like the first and the last pics the best. They really seem to show off you eyes the best. Great job!

I love it! Especially the last pic, it's so mod.

I think I was born in the wrong decade because I love this look. :rockwoot:


----------



## Aquilah (Feb 10, 2007)

Everyone looks fab! I just _*HAD *_to enter this one! Any opportunity for heavy black liner, I'm IN! So, here's my attempt at 60's Mod Heavy Liner LOL! I couldn't figure out which pic to use, so I added a few LOL! Sorry!!!

*I USED:*

(Same face makeup from earlier today)

NYX Black for crease &amp; lashlines

NYC Charcoal for waterline


----------



## PerfectMistake (Feb 10, 2007)

Aquilah = HOTTNESS!


----------



## Gwendela (Feb 10, 2007)

I definitely agree. I love the last pose, smoking hot!


----------



## Aquilah (Feb 10, 2007)

I wanted to add this too... I think it's the best one we took, but it's blurry... Alex thinks it looks old-ish, which makes it look good though LOL!


----------



## Gwendela (Feb 10, 2007)

It looks like a picture that has sat around in a box or an album for awhile. Very cool.


----------



## tadzio79 (Feb 10, 2007)

awesome entry!!! I love it!!

ok.. were you topless in the first pic??? :kopfkratz: :mat: :yesss:

hehehehe :icon_chee :marchmellow:

OMG Aquilah, you look so fab &amp; stunning!!!!

Makes me think instantly of Brigitte Bardot :worship:


----------



## Kathy (Feb 10, 2007)

Wow!! Great entries ladies!


----------



## bbprincess2147 (Feb 10, 2007)

Hmm...I don't know how I feel about this one...but I will certainly try....


----------



## empericalbeauty (Feb 10, 2007)

:rool:: Aquilah! you look so hot. Kinda like Cleopatra. HOT HOT HOT


----------



## Shanelle (Feb 10, 2007)

Beautiful girls!

Aquilah you look like a barbie doll!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## magosienne (Feb 10, 2007)

great entries, ladies ! Aquilah you look beautiful.


----------



## delilahblue (Feb 10, 2007)

i've always loved wearing thick liner, i think it looks great


----------



## hollyxann (Feb 10, 2007)

i absolutly love it aquilah!!

and perfectmistake it think you nailed it as well.


----------



## Manda (Feb 10, 2007)

Aquilah you look so cute!!!

Perfect, you look great too!


----------



## LilDee (Feb 10, 2007)

Awesome entries already!

And Aquilah, your eyes totally pop! beautiful!

:dong:

You should enter.. show us your interpretation of 60's makeup  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Tinkerbella (Feb 10, 2007)

wow ...aquilah you lookk so pretty ..i love the last pic !!!LOVELY !!!


----------



## Manda (Feb 10, 2007)

Here is mine, I should have done the liner thicker, I suck with liquid liner tho!!


----------



## Guenevere (Feb 10, 2007)

Aquilah, you look smokin'!!!!!





Ummm... Ok...??

You look so cute!!! Good job!


----------



## Aquilah (Feb 10, 2007)

Looks great Manda! I was trying to find polka dots before I took my pics, but didn't have any LOL!


----------



## apropo (Feb 10, 2007)

*Aquilah* u rock!

*Manda* ure so v pretty, girl - i love ur entry


----------



## Manda (Feb 10, 2007)

Thanks!

Lol Aquilah, yeah I guess polka dots just go with this look! I havnt worn this top in forever


----------



## Aquilah (Feb 10, 2007)

Polka dots totally do IMHO! As soon as I finished my eyes, I was like, "Scarf!" Then I was like, "Oh! Must have polka dots!" But alas, I realized, I don't own anything with that design/pattern! LOL!


----------



## MissMissy (Feb 11, 2007)

manda you look so cute.. i think everyone has done a good job so far i have not seen any bad entries . Very good everyone..


----------



## Aquilah (Feb 11, 2007)

BTW, I happened to find this pic... I'd say mine resembles this to some extent...


----------



## Aquilah (Feb 11, 2007)

Actually, no LOL! I have no idea what my inspiration was... I think it was a mixture of a Twiggy pic I saw, and reading up seeing that the "cat eye" look was in back then LOL!


----------



## Tinkerbella (Feb 11, 2007)

manda you did a very good job  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## claire20a (Feb 11, 2007)

everyone looks great so far - very cool theme! when can we vote?


----------



## Aquilah (Feb 11, 2007)

Voting will take place on either the 21st or 22nd, and I believe polls are open for 1-2 weeks.


----------



## jet (Feb 11, 2007)

Did it. Hope you like it.

Come on, girlies, I know you want to call me ugly and get back at me being _oh_ so awful.

xoxox

- Enn


----------



## PerfectMistake (Feb 11, 2007)

Manda you did a great job  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> You are so darn cute!!!!


----------



## Aprill (Feb 12, 2007)

Everyone's pics look wonderful! Good Job Girls!


----------



## Guenevere (Feb 12, 2007)

How are these for inspiration? I thought they were pretty neat!!!! I wish I could get a better pic of the first though.


----------



## Aquilah (Feb 12, 2007)

Oh! I like the last one Guen!


----------



## MissMissy (Feb 12, 2007)

ohh you gave me an idea guen thanks. I have been wanting something diffferent and this deffently did it. thanks


----------



## KristieTX (Feb 12, 2007)

Everyone has done an amazing job! This one is going to be really hard to vote for too.


----------



## catNloco2 (Feb 12, 2007)

Here's mine, Haha be gentle!!! :vogel: It took me like no time to do because I had on black liner and blue peep liner to begin with. I just made them really thick, lol.


----------



## Manda (Feb 12, 2007)

Thanks girls!

Cat- cute!

Jet- great pics, I think you got the whole mod look down!


----------



## makeupwhore54 (Feb 12, 2007)

I dont even know why im posting this, because I think it looks like crap. And I dont think I understood the challenge either:kopfkratz: lol.


----------



## catNloco2 (Feb 12, 2007)

I love it Ashley!!! So cute with the scarf. I didn't have any cool accessories for mine  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## makeupwhore54 (Feb 12, 2007)

Thanks Cat!


----------



## Manda (Feb 12, 2007)

That looks great Ash! I was going to send you a msg to wear that scarf, I actually remember it from a FOTD you did b4, great job!


----------



## Aquilah (Feb 12, 2007)

I think it's pretty accurate as per the Smashbox Mod Palette IMHO Ashlee! Looks great!


----------



## makeupwhore54 (Feb 12, 2007)

_Aww thanks Manda, I wore because I rememmbered how much everyone like it!_

Aquilah, thanks that was what I was trying to go for!


----------



## PerfectMistake (Feb 12, 2007)

ASHLEY! You look awesome  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Way to go!


----------



## makeupwhore54 (Feb 12, 2007)

_Thank ya!_


----------



## -Liz- (Feb 12, 2007)

makeupwhore-way to go

jet- you dont have the best attitude but u _are _beautiful good job

that said, i welcome all comments, constructive criticism and all, orrr lie to me baby!!!! lol whatever

ok here goes nothing sorry for it being so picture heavy i couldnt choose! and im dying to get my photoshop back so i can resize properly!!


----------



## MissMissy (Feb 12, 2007)

alittlebit i like yo ulook great and have that sexy great look to.


----------



## Saje (Feb 12, 2007)

omg alittlebit... i love your photos!


----------



## Guenevere (Feb 12, 2007)

I'm not so happy with mine, I think it's plain. I might do another one that's more funky if I get a chance!











I LOVE the fourth one! You look hot!!

BTW, does anyone know what shade lipstick this is in the ad? I want it so bad!!!!!


----------



## -Liz- (Feb 12, 2007)

thanks so much girls!

an oooh i was thinkin the same thing about the lippy!

an noo i think its great i tried to do the bottom liner thing but...yeah as u can see...it didnt work out lolol

guen, it looks airbrushed (the liner not the pic) how did u manage such clean soft lines on the bottom?

p.s i dont know whats up with all my vowels tonight and my insp. pic was the one posted a few pages ago im just too lazy to repost shame on me


----------



## CellyCell (Feb 12, 2007)

I tried my ass off to make that little flip with eyeliner... you know what I'm talking about. Haha. But I really needed liquid eyeliner and didn't have any. :scared: So I tried my best at an updated "60's look" without it. Took me hours.

I've got some competition...

But I had fun with this tho. My Boyfriend, Mom &amp; sis likes it... so I'm somewhat satisfied.






















More (out of boredom)


----------



## Guenevere (Feb 12, 2007)

Ok, so now we're both on a mission, lol!!

It is SO hard to get the bottom like I wanted!!! It didn't come out as good as I wanted that's for sure.

I used a soft pencil and then smudged the heck out of it to try and get it to come out smooth, lol!!!! I tried so hard to pull the line away from my lashline towards the ends but it was really hard.

You are gorgeous!!!


----------



## CellyCell (Feb 12, 2007)

Thank you, Guen!

I was going for what you did.. haha, but went the other way. Iono.

Alittlebit - I like you're color choice - I just love bold color or strong colors. All nice. &amp; my girl Jet, you look freakin' awesome! Loving your hair.


----------



## -Liz- (Feb 12, 2007)

ok guen its our mission, shall we wear it in our movie? lol i gotta drop tht its getting old lol

cellycell...oh my god...i second what guen said you are gorgeous and i love ur hair i always try to get mine like that but alas...to no avail


----------



## apropo (Feb 12, 2007)

*guys - what has happened? i posted here a question yesterday to jet - and i cant see any post tht was here about tht - not only mine??????:10: *

k, then. - *jet* the photos and the whole work - the make-up, the poses, the appearance - are superb, amazing - do u take up photography as a prof? - i like and ur image there - so cute!!

*Guen*, thx so much for the inspirational pics - love the most yellow/blue.

u work is adorable - such a great blending - and the lashes suit perfectly

*catNloco2* v cute and v pretty - love u lip color - can u plz tell me what u used?

wow *Ash!!!* u look quite different to me - thts really really great!! love when people can transform so super!!! perfect job

*alittlebit*- myyy, girl - ure an actress!! cool - i got a reall pleasure watching ur photos

*CellyCell* have no more words, girl ,but ure amazing - did u arrange ur hair specially for DTB? it looks OMG - love lashes, love hair, love dress - everying!!

guys, i'm embarassed and confused - how will i vote?????????? so hard to choose


----------



## Guenevere (Feb 12, 2007)

If we wear the same lipstick it might mean less touchups! :wink:


----------



## makeupwhore54 (Feb 12, 2007)

_Than Liz ad Apropo_


----------



## Dee_Vine (Feb 12, 2007)

Woah all of the entries look absolutely fabulous!

Good job girlies!


----------



## PerfectMistake (Feb 12, 2007)

Liz and Guenevere, you both did WONDERFUL jobs at this  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> So beautiful!


----------



## FeverDream (Feb 12, 2007)

Haha good thing I save every tutorial in Sephora history! It's Lorac Cream Lipstick in Premiere - I have it and LOVE it! It's my very favorite pink shade.


----------



## Aquilah (Feb 12, 2007)

Everyone who has entered has done a wonderful job! Awesome DTBs ladies!


----------



## foxybronx (Feb 12, 2007)

Everyone looks great!!


----------



## -Liz- (Feb 12, 2007)

thank u thank u ...

so guen, now that we found our color, when do we start?


----------



## CellyCell (Feb 12, 2007)

Aw. Thank you. Yeah, I kinda did fix my hair for the challange - all I did was straighten it with a round blow dryer.


----------



## niksaki (Feb 12, 2007)

Jet ....WOW! i love your pics!


----------



## purpleRain (Feb 12, 2007)

wow, you all did great with this theme!

Think Paris got the same inspiration here


----------



## apropo (Feb 12, 2007)

that was really great -i'm in love wz ur hair on these pics


----------



## SherryAnn (Feb 12, 2007)

You ROCK! :rockwoot: Your eye m/u is AWESOME! I might do mine that way just for the sheer pleasure! GREAT JOB!


----------



## jennycateyez (Feb 12, 2007)

holly it came out really nice.. awesome job

perfect mistake love it!

aquilah omg stunning is all i have to say!!! TUTORIAL **cough** **cough**

manda u look like a model in those pic's! nice job!

catnloco came out great.

ashley u def look like a 60's style chic in those pic's

liz i love that lipstick on you!

guenevere those lashes are to die for! love them!

celly u look like ashanti! so pretty!


----------



## catNloco2 (Feb 12, 2007)

Thanks! I used Mac Florabundance lipgloss (my new favorite) with Rimmel's Lip gloss in Rhythm over it.

Thank you!


----------



## Guenevere (Feb 12, 2007)

Thank you!!!! I want it!!!!!

Wanna see if Lisa wants to share lipstick too? Hehe!

Aw, thank you!!

And I bought them for about $2.50!!! LOL!!!


----------



## Jesskaa (Feb 13, 2007)

you all look amazing!!


----------



## debbiedeb77 (Feb 13, 2007)

WOW there are some awesome entries!!1 nice job u guys, i am gonna try to enter one too, just gotta find the time-  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />~ great work for sure girlies!


----------



## missnadia (Feb 13, 2007)

Oooooohh excellent job there!!

Hee hee you guys look HOT, man I love thick liner  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Little_Lisa (Feb 13, 2007)

LOL Don't tease me like that!

Great job girls! You all look fabulous!


----------



## MissMissy (Feb 13, 2007)

Must say some serious talent here. I dont think im gunna enter this one though just not feeling this one.. lol.. but youguys would have me beat anyways hehehe


----------



## Leony (Feb 13, 2007)

Woooooowaaaa hot hot hot ladies!


----------



## -Liz- (Feb 13, 2007)

lisa youre more then welcome, i was gonna send an embossed invite, but the lipstic beat me to it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissMissy (Feb 13, 2007)

OK so i didnt have any thing to do so i gave it a go.. Hope you likes


----------



## Guenevere (Feb 13, 2007)

So are we on? :add_twinkle:


----------



## makeupwhore54 (Feb 13, 2007)

Thanks!


----------



## -Liz- (Feb 13, 2007)

interesting take missy! n i always do my makeup at the weirdest times,,,i tend to "give in" too lol

were on girls!!! what should we call it? ha we should start a thread....


----------



## Sarah84 (Feb 13, 2007)

fantastic entries  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## PerfectMistake (Feb 13, 2007)

Great job MissyMiss!!! I love the eye liner  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Tinkerbella (Feb 13, 2007)

wow very good job ladies !!!


----------



## magosienne (Feb 13, 2007)

i love the shape of your eyeliner missmissy.


----------



## bmichlig (Feb 13, 2007)

Wow - Everyone looks soo amazingly cool! I love all the different takes - Jet's "Liza" inspired look, Aquilah's Liz Taylor as Cleopatra, MissMissy looks like an Italian film star from the 60s, then Manda (I think) looking very very Audrey Hepburn! So many wonderful interpretations! And all of you whom I've not named - I've watched this thread for a few days now, and don't remember all your names. But every single one of you is inspiring to me!

Sigh. I really need to practice with the liner, even just a skinny, plain old little tightline is a challenge to me and my eye shape.

Mwah -

-b.


----------



## Lauren (Feb 13, 2007)

Wow lots of people entering this one! Everyone's look great!


----------



## MissMissy (Feb 14, 2007)

THANKS TO everyone who commented on my pictures i have never had so many good things said abut my entry makes me feel really good guys.. Thanks!!!!!!!


----------



## Barbette (Feb 14, 2007)

j'adore BB!!!


----------



## CellyCell (Feb 14, 2007)

Aw, iono bout Ashanti - haha... but thank you very much! I appreciate it.


----------



## Barbette (Feb 14, 2007)

Aquilah!!!

You look like a Bollywood star :11a:

I am Roman Polanski obsessed (sighhh) and his wife Sharon Tate (RIP) was so breathtaking... she also sported the whole thick black eyes thing in the 60s...


----------



## Barbette (Feb 14, 2007)

Sophia Loren :lovelovee:

What a woman...


----------



## Tinkerbella (Feb 14, 2007)

beautiful pix !!


----------



## Sarah84 (Feb 14, 2007)

great to see so many people entering the DTB's  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## natalierb (Feb 14, 2007)

Everyone has done a wonderful job! I have to find time to do this... I don't think I can compete with you lovely girls though!


----------



## iyoung (Feb 14, 2007)

I think they all look great so far!!


----------



## apropo (Feb 14, 2007)

wow Missy - i like u v v much - ure v pretty and i also love ur entry


----------



## rlise (Feb 14, 2007)

OMG i think this is the best challenge..... you all look sooo freaking 60's its not even funny! but you all look FAB seriously. i wanna try it.... i just might do it tonight! hahahahahah this is going to be a hard one to vote on.


----------



## Manda (Feb 15, 2007)

Geez, I don't come here for 2 days and theres so many new pics! You ladies all look awesome!! This will be a hard vote as well, I don't even want to vote for myself lol! Rlise, DO IT girl!


----------



## Mia! (Feb 15, 2007)

here's my submission! i'm sort of nervous since this is my first submission!

i used:

urban decay surreal skin liquid makeup in hallucination

bare escentuals mineral foundation in light

bare escentuals warmth

too faced eyeshadow in totally toasted

bare escentuals retro liner shadow

almay liquid eyeliner in black

l'oreal voluminous mascara in black

revlon timeliner for lips in dusty rose

too faced kiss stick in french kiss


----------



## CellyCell (Feb 15, 2007)

Dope pic, Mia.


----------



## Rubiez (Feb 15, 2007)

*sighs* darn these small asian eyes...maybe i'll try it just for the heck of it.


----------



## dinou (Feb 15, 2007)

You are so cute mia !

Everyone has done a really good job.


----------



## Guenevere (Feb 15, 2007)

I love it!!! Great job!!!


----------



## Tinkerbella (Feb 15, 2007)

u did Great Mia  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## natalierb (Feb 15, 2007)

Here's mine! I could've done better, but I tried


----------



## daer0n (Feb 15, 2007)

Ok so here are mine, first time i do the DTB challenge.
Inspired on this one:





Here they are:


----------



## Aquilah (Feb 15, 2007)

Nurinia, I don't even know what to say... "Wow" doesn't suit it! That's freakin' killer! LOVE IT!


----------



## Sarah84 (Feb 15, 2007)

wow fantastic entry


----------



## daer0n (Feb 15, 2007)

Thank you so much Aquilah  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I was looking through this thread and omg, all of you look stunning, i love yours btw, and i think you DO look like Brigitte Bardot, you did such an awesome job on your MU, and your eyes are to die for!

ThankS Sarah  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Guenevere (Feb 15, 2007)

I love your lips!!! You look so pretty!!! You shoud use the last for your av, it's hot!!!!!!

You look so pretty, I really like it, and you used my favorite pic for inspiration!!!!


----------



## daer0n (Feb 15, 2007)

Thank you Guenevere! I was googling for 60's looks and i found the same pic lol then i noticed that you had posted it here too :laughing:

I love your dtb pictures by the way, i have never seen a full face pic of you, but, i can tell from just your eyes that you are beautiful, i really liked it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Guenevere (Feb 15, 2007)

AW!! Thank you!


----------



## MissMissy (Feb 15, 2007)

daeron GREAT !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! JOB!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## -Liz- (Feb 15, 2007)

wow amazing! and i looove your eyebrows!


----------



## Jesskaa (Feb 15, 2007)

i agree this is like the 5th time, i've come back to this thread trying to think of the perfect word... but i dont think there is one!


----------



## daer0n (Feb 15, 2007)

You're most welcome Guen!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Thank you so much!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Thank you very much!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Hahaha, you're funny Jess, thank you so much, i am glad you liked it too!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jinjer (Feb 16, 2007)

:rockwoot: :rockwoot: :rockwoot: :rockwoot: :rockwoot: :rockwoot: :rockwoot: WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MissMissy (Feb 16, 2007)

thats it i forfit lol lol lol lol

looks great!


----------



## Leony (Feb 16, 2007)

Woa fantabulous entry daer0n!


----------



## debbiedeb77 (Feb 16, 2007)

daerOn- simply goegeous! aloha ~deb


----------



## Mia! (Feb 16, 2007)

wow, thanks girls!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

*crossing my fingers*


----------



## daer0n (Feb 16, 2007)

Thanks everyone!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## magosienne (Feb 16, 2007)

it's simply wow.

mia : you look perfect.

nurinya :what can i say? beautiful, wonderful, i love it !


----------



## daer0n (Feb 16, 2007)

Thank you magosienne!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jesskaa (Feb 16, 2007)

/emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> you all still look gosh darn hot.


----------



## Manda (Feb 16, 2007)

natalie- Great job, you look so good in dark e/s

mia- So cute, I am lovin the background!!

dareon- Damn girl, you did an awesome job, how long did that take you??


----------



## bbprincess2147 (Feb 16, 2007)

Hello darlings!!

Here's my entry:


----------



## daer0n (Feb 16, 2007)

very pretty bbprincess!!


----------



## bbprincess2147 (Feb 16, 2007)

Thanks, but you're photographs were amazing. You've got great skill baby!:rockwoot:


----------



## daer0n (Feb 17, 2007)

Thank you Manda! it only took me half an hour  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Aww, thank you soo much!


----------



## purpleRain (Feb 17, 2007)

pretty, well done


----------



## natalierb (Feb 17, 2007)

Thanks Manda and Guenevere! Both of you look perfect in your pictures!

Wow, daeron- beautiful job! It looks awesome!

BBprincess, great job! Your eyeliner really looks good!


----------



## GuessWho (Feb 17, 2007)

amazing job ladies!!

I love your lips too :icon_chee.. you're choosing cute colors!


----------



## earthtonez (Feb 18, 2007)

/emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> The challenge looks difficult.

This is Awesome!


----------



## nehcterg (Feb 18, 2007)

awesome entries! i got bored and decided to give it a try!


----------



## Tinkerbella (Feb 18, 2007)

oh wow !!!

now that is Gorgeous !!!!!!!!!!!!! ^^

you did a very good job ..  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Aquilah (Feb 18, 2007)

Everyone looks amazing! It might be hard to vote this time! Just like every other time LOL!


----------



## daer0n (Feb 18, 2007)

Thank you so much!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Thank you, thank you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Very pretty!

i love your eyes, and your hair too!


----------



## MissMissy (Feb 19, 2007)

its always hard to vote lol!


----------



## MissPout (Feb 19, 2007)

Here's my entry:





















:blush:


----------



## bbprincess2147 (Feb 19, 2007)

Great job Miss Pout! How did you get your background like that??


----------



## MissPout (Feb 19, 2007)

Thank you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Ulead PhotoImpact - Smudge Brush  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jesskaa (Feb 20, 2007)

ohhh great entry!


----------



## daer0n (Feb 20, 2007)

Sooo pretty!! Great job!...i do these backgrounds with photoshop too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Very nice  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## niksaki (Feb 20, 2007)

well done everyone lovin them all! i decided not to enter this one..havent had the time really..


----------



## Aprill (Feb 20, 2007)

you all did a great job


----------



## Guenevere (Feb 20, 2007)

I love your headband!! So cute!!!


----------



## MissMissy (Feb 20, 2007)

Very Cute! Man everyone has done such a great job i tell ya these D2B's get harder and harder to vote everytime lol


----------



## debbiedeb77 (Feb 20, 2007)

all of you look great! heres my entry...first entry to dtb -be gentle  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> lol


----------



## MissMissy (Feb 20, 2007)

what do you mean be gentle... Girl that looks really good! Love that head band to way cute! I have seen alot of cute head bands! You look awsome!


----------



## sushi-gal (Feb 20, 2007)

Everyone looks fantastic :inlove3:


----------



## daer0n (Feb 20, 2007)

That is very pretty! Love it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Sarah84 (Feb 20, 2007)

you look great  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## dinou (Feb 20, 2007)

Everyone looks great !!!


----------



## magosienne (Feb 20, 2007)

it will be hard to vote thanks to all the fabulous entries !  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## niksaki (Feb 20, 2007)

whoa this will be hard to vote on i think  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## debbiedeb77 (Feb 20, 2007)

thanks for the kind words...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## claire20a (Feb 20, 2007)

Everyone did a great job - when can we vote for this?


----------



## niksaki (Feb 21, 2007)

*Ok i wasnt going to enter however i had the day off work today (no clients) YAY! so i quickly did this before taking it all off again to go to the gym! LMAO (hopefully im not to late to enter??) :rockwoot: *


----------



## Jesskaa (Feb 21, 2007)

No, your not late it ends tomorrow [which is today for you?]

but, i love it.


----------



## Mina (Feb 21, 2007)

everybody done Superb...It will be tough to vote..


----------



## -Liz- (Feb 21, 2007)

debbie i love the eyeliner! an niki ur so hot!


----------



## Leony (Feb 21, 2007)

Faaaabulous submissions everyone!


----------



## rakshana (Feb 21, 2007)

well i didnt do any 60's style but the makeup i tried on valentines day did turn out 60's i put blackeyeshadow as a thick eyeliner and toppped it up with kohl khol kohl, kept my lips nude, and checked out the requirements too look like a 60's lady, seemed like it matched, lol,

thats my pic







i made the pic black and white 4 di effex he he he,


----------



## CellyCell (Feb 21, 2007)

Aw. Pretty.

This is stiff competition, really. Seems like a really popular theme. Makes it more interesting to see the different way people can take it... the variety. I like this one so far.


----------



## Leony (Feb 21, 2007)

Excellent, there are 20 submissions!

This contest will be close in a few hours. Thank you for all the awesome submissions ladies!


----------



## guli (Feb 24, 2007)

great


----------



## Greenrose (Mar 4, 2007)

I love her eyes. Here is my contribution


----------



## reanimatie (Mar 4, 2007)

Wow, what a neat idea.


----------



## niksaki (Mar 4, 2007)

OMG when i seen that picture i thought it was the very stunning diana ross! you are very beautiful  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> love the makeup btw  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## daer0n (Mar 4, 2007)

It is Diana Ross  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------

